# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  Интерьерные цвета авиации СССР в 40-е годы (Пе-2, МиГ-3)

## Pepelatz

Здравия.
Собираю модели Пе-2 и МиГ-3.
Для Пе-2, я смотрю, советуют кресло пилота, штурвал, пол кабины и много чего ещё красить в некий зеленый цвет. Вот пример работы:



Что это за зеленый цвет? Цинкхроматный грунт как на американцах? Или если это цвет, то какой из этой таблицы? 
https://massimotessitori.altervista....lor-table.html


Далее. На моделях МиГ-3 силовую раму, кресло пилота и пол красят неким защитным цветом. Вот пример:


Это грунт АЛГ-5 или тоже какая-то краска?

----------


## FLOGGER

Вам с этими вопросами лучше сюда обратиться: http://scalemodels.ru/modules/forum/index_c_8.html

----------


## AndyK

Я б посоветовал конкретно в эту ветку . Там ежели прочитать её, можно и найти ответы на свои вопросы.

----------

